# Lazy Rbp



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

I have 3 RBP's in a 55 gallon tank. For about the past month they seem to have lost all of their energy. They just float. And they are always in the exact same spots. Reasons for this?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

What changed in the past month with the tank? Is the water fine in terms of ammonia etc.?


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah, all the levels are within normal ranges.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

What is the water temperature? Are they breathing heavily? And what size are they?
Have a pic?


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

They seem to be breathing just fine from what I can tell. The water temp is right at 80 degrees and I'd say they are about 5-6 inches long (guesstimation).

sorry i have no idea why its upside down and dont know how to change it. but you get the idea.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

At least they're floating near the bottom of the tank, so their swim bladder seems okay


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Do you test your water params? That tank doesn't look very clean, how often do you do water changes?


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

OMGZ Upside Down Tank! How do you keep the water in there?

Your fish are fine, my water temp is at 84F and they normally always floating in the same spot and never move kept when food goes in the tank.

Nice drift also


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Traveller said:


> OMGZ Upside Down Tank! How do you keep the water in there?
> 
> Your fish are fine, my water temp is at 84F and they normally always floating in the same spot and never move kept when food goes in the tank.
> 
> Nice drift also


Thanks! The wife didn't think the wood would work, but i think it adds a lot of character.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

A powerhead should help...


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> A powerhead should help...


Still pretty new to the aquarium game. What and how do i use a powerhead?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

gjohnson1989 said:


> A powerhead should help...


Still pretty new to the aquarium game. What and how do i use a powerhead?
[/quote]

A powerhead is a device that generates a water current, or water flow in the aquarium. Some intake water and sprays it back out with some pressure, and some has fan like blades that blows water in a certain direction... I personally like ones that look like this:


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

That's just what reds do sometimes. You don't have that many so there isn't really a reason for them to go swimming around unless its feeding time. They have pretty much defined their own territories and just like to sit there, mine do the same thing and its gotten to the point where I know somethings up if they aren't where they belong. The power head will probably help but you will need a pretty good one to account for the four foot length of the tank (they should be rated on the box), and koralia is one of the better brands out there. You could also raise the temperature a little bit, but be careful because that might cause some aggression issues depending on your fish. The other option you have is to add more reds to the tank and over stock it, but that has its own list of problems. If you want immediate gratification, you could feed them HEALTHY feeders.

How big are they? I'm having a hard time judging from your pic


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

TheSpaz13 said:


> That's just what reds do sometimes. You don't have that many so there isn't really a reason for them to go swimming around unless its feeding time. They have pretty much defined their own territories and just like to sit there, mine do the same thing and its gotten to the point where I know somethings up if they aren't where they belong. The power head will probably help but you will need a pretty good one to account for the four foot length of the tank (they should be rated on the box), and koralia is one of the better brands out there.


X2, mine also sit in place but in a stright line formatinon just staring at anyone who walks by my tank. I also got my new baby reds to finger chase, the alpha has a nasty chimple now which sucks.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I remember my old shoal of reds did this often. It's a pretty common behavior. They have periods of rest. It's actually a good sign in my opinion that stress is low and they are mellow. As long as they feed still and dont seem to be disoriented this is what a reb belly does


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

typical pygocentrus


----------

